# Bone cracking



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well I'm back! Spent Christmas with Aspen in Alpine, CA not Canada. Plans changed. Anyway, he doesn't limp anymore. He's been doing excellent. But, when he walks I can hear his bone crack. I think it's his shoulder. It doesn't seem to bother him at all. Should I rest him for a few days and give him some buffered aspirin...?

And another thing, I switched him to Evo Turkey and Chicken about 2.5 weeks ago and he loves it! He only poops once a day and they are a solid kind of off white/brownish color. Is this color normal...?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> Well I'm back! Spent Christmas with Aspen in Alpine, CA not Canada. Plans changed. Anyway, he doesn't limp anymore. He's been doing excellent. But, when he walks I can hear his bone crack. I think it's his shoulder. It doesn't seem to bother him at all. Should I rest him for a few days and give him some buffered aspirin...?
> 
> And another thing, I switched him to Evo Turkey and Chicken about 2.5 weeks ago and he loves it! He only poops once a day and they are a solid kind of off white/brownish color. Is this color normal...?


There is a dog that comes to my work that doesn't limp, but her hips crack so bad that it seems like we are breaking something when she just sits. She doesn't seem painful and doesn't have any issues walking. We have even x-rayed her hips, and found nothing wrong. So my first impression would be to not worry, but how long have you been hearing his joints crack?

And less poo is a normal thing when switching to a better food....is this food a grain free food? If so, whiteish poos are normal with the higher protein level...?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I've heard it crack for about a month now. But I think it's his shoulder, not hips because I hear it more towards his front. I seem to think it's like a toe cracking on a person...so I haven't been worrying too much.

Yes, it's a grain free food with 42% protein and 11% carbs.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> I've heard it crack for about a month now. But I think it's his shoulder, not hips because I hear it more towards his front. I seem to think it's like a toe cracking on a person...so I haven't been worrying too much.
> 
> Yes, it's a grain free food with 42% protein and 11% carbs.


I was just saying that I have heard bone cracking on another dog that isn't anything to worry about...just happened to be her hips and not her shoulder.

And since its a grain free, its a normal thing :wink:


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> And less poo is a normal thing when switching to a better food....is this food a grain free food? If so, whiteish poos are normal with the higher protein level...?


Yes, the EVO Turkey Chicken is grain free. Zio eats the "large bites" version, and has been thriving. As I mentioned before, it probably has one of the highest protein levels on the market at 43%.

I think the colour kind of depends on how the dog metabolizes the food. I don't think one should obsess about it unless it's the "wrong colour" (indicating blood in stools, etc.).


----------

